# chassis roll dyno



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

i just talked to a shop and they told me it would be $100 for a dyno run and i was wondering if this was a good price. he also told me that if i wanted a full tune that it would cost me $750 and he would need the car for a couple of days. i know that the 750 is expensive but i was referred by a good source and the guy also does pcm tuning for the price.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Around here they charge ~$50 for three pulls.... $750 for a tune and $100 for a dyno pull is rediculous.


----------



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

Too Expensive! In Texas a tune costs about $450.00 and it is done in 3-4 hours. A simple single run on the dyno is about $50.00.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO_Gregory said:


> Too Expensive! In Texas a tune costs about $450.00 and it is done in 3-4 hours. A simple single run on the dyno is about $50.00.


Yep, what part of Texas are you from?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

this is the first time i wished i lived in texas. i recently got a hold of two more shops and on wanted $85 dollars for a run and the other one west tech wanted $125 an hour for me to do some base runs. i keep hearing that west tech is in some magazines but 125 that is in my opinion way to much, and i thought that 100 was bad. the place that stated 85 also told me that it would cost about 450 for a full tune


----------

